# what are good names for turtles?



## Dom$ (Sep 9, 2007)

what are good names for turtles?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 9, 2007)

Shelly


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 9, 2007)

Actually i'll change that one to nothing, as no matter what you call them they aren't going to come!!


----------



## jay76 (Sep 9, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Shelly



LOL that was the first name to come to my head


----------



## cris (Sep 9, 2007)

monty


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 9, 2007)

I have 2 saw shells, one is much darker than the other. So they are named Day and Night


----------



## bump73 (Sep 9, 2007)

i have 2 murray short necks and named them Tur and Tel:lol:

Can't go past Yertle though


----------



## Vixen (Sep 9, 2007)

Crush lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 9, 2007)

craig the turtle


----------



## cris (Sep 9, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Actually i'll change that one to nothing, as no matter what you call them they aren't going to come!!


That is actually something that could be debatable, turtles are very smart(well for reptiles) and definately can recognise their owners and can hear, recognising indvidual names would probably be a bit of a stretch but they would probably learn to associate you speaking with getting food or something(maybe).


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 9, 2007)

sid,squid,jo jo,jordan,dj,turt,


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 9, 2007)

Agreed cris, if u have them in a tank it is likely they will come whenever they see you. I wouldnt be amazed if a seriously dedicated person got them to come to their name.


----------



## nuthn2do (Sep 9, 2007)

There's always Leonardo, Michelangelo, Donatello and Raphael


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 9, 2007)

what about nigel the turtle


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 10, 2007)

cris said:


> That is actually something that could be debatable, turtles are very smart(well for reptiles) and definately can recognise their owners and can hear, recognising indvidual names would probably be a bit of a stretch but they would probably learn to associate you speaking with getting food or something(maybe).


 
Probably is just a food thing mate, otherwise the same thing could be said about my fiancee's goldfish


----------



## mossie (Sep 10, 2007)

Truman


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 10, 2007)

cris said:


> That is actually something that could be debatable, turtles are very smart(well for reptiles) and definately can recognise their owners and can hear, recognising indvidual names would probably be a bit of a stretch but they would probably learn to associate you speaking with getting food or something(maybe).



I wouldn't be all that surprised actually. Recently at Ron Tremper's place in Texas there was a turtle which took a particular liking to me. It ignored everyone else and followed me around, if I stood still or sat down it would stop at my feet, look straight up at my face and repeatedly make 'peeping' noises, sort of birdlike. Presumably it was just wanting food and didn't actually want to be my best friend, but it was acting just like a little puppy dog following someone around and begging. I felt really bad not having any food for it!  I don't know why it liked me so much, perhaps it was something about the way I looked that it really liked, or maybe it just follows the tallest person it can see. Ron is pretty tall, perhaps he usually feeds it, but he wasn't there when we were in the turtle's area so perhaps the turtle thought I was Ron. I look nothing like Ron though, and one of the other guys was almost as tall as me, so presumably there was something about me the turtle found particularly appealing. In Australia I've seen captive turtles which will go wild trying to get to the nearest person (just because they're used to people feeding them). Especially considering the fact that they use audible communication, I wouldn't be surprised at all if you could train a turtle to come when you call it (although quite likely it would interpret its name as you saying "Food! Come here if you want to eat!").

Commonly used turtle names: Winston, Leonardo, Donatello, Raphael, Michaelangelo/other TMNT tribute names, Shelly/Shell, Ellie (for Elseyas), Emma (Emyduras), Chelsea (Chelodinas), Snail, anything beginning with "T". If I had one I'd probably call it Fred or Joshua or something.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 10, 2007)

What's that turtles name in The Never Ending story?
Or the one in the Rocky movie? (chopper was it?)


----------



## DiamondAsh (Sep 10, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Or the one in the Rocky movie? (chopper was it?)




*Rocky's turtles were Cuff and Link ... *


----------



## Niomi (Sep 10, 2007)

What about those turtles on Finding Nemo..What were their names?


----------



## mossie (Sep 10, 2007)

the name of the turtlein neverending stoory is morla the great one...


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 10, 2007)

DiamondAsh said:


> *Rocky's turtles were Cuff and Link ... *


 


mossie said:


> the name of the turtlein neverending stoory is morla the great one...


 
Yes, there the names i was after 

Supised no one has said Slider


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 10, 2007)

No doubt someone's already said this, but if you're from my generation THE single most obvious and only option for a turtle is Michelangelo, Donatello, Leonardo and Raphael (If you don't have four just go with Mikey - because he was awesome - or Donny - who was my favourite)


----------



## trader (Sep 10, 2007)

Dom$ said:


> what are good names for turtles?


 

How about.....Myrtle?


----------



## Strange1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ive already used Lil Dude, Lil Grey, Gizmo, Gummy, Titan, Murry and River.... so you can cross those out


----------



## ari (Sep 10, 2007)

Dazza for a boy. Gemima or Hambel for a girl. If you are really feeling retro go for Pricilla or Mary Ellen, even Patsy............LOL


----------



## crush the turtle (Sep 10, 2007)

crush, spot, spike, caney, shelly, bart..


----------



## ari (Sep 10, 2007)

What about "little one" or "Ari" even.


----------



## Emydura (Sep 10, 2007)

Whatever you call them!


----------



## crush the turtle (Sep 10, 2007)

nah them, what u wanna name them


----------



## Joshua VW (Sep 10, 2007)

What about the Great A'Tuin from Terry Pratchetts Discworld novels?
I named my turtles after Lord of the Rings characters.


----------

